# What about whataboutery?



## daeman (Nov 10, 2012)

..
Καλημέρα.

Ένα φαινόμενο καθόλου πρωτοφανές, αλλά με μεγάλη διάδοση ανά τους αιώνες, όχι βέβαια μόνο στην Ελλάδα - ιδίως τώρα τελευταία που η αυθαιρεσία έχει πάρει την ανιούσα μαζί με το έλλειμμα λογικής και δικαίου, και σε πολλούς είναι πλέον αυτόματη, παβλοφική, η αντίδραση του συμψηφισμού - είναι το «Κι εσείς τι κάνατε;» [ή κι αυτοί, οι τάδε, οι δείνα, τι έκαναν; Δεν έκαναν κι αυτοί τα ίδια και τα μπήξε και τα δείξε, και χειρότερα μάλιστα;], ως απάντηση όταν κάποιος επισημαίνει ένα σφάλμα ή μια παράβαση ενός ανθρώπου ή μιας συγκεκριμένης ομάδας, παράταξης ή τάξης ανθρώπων (όπως λένε «η συμπαθής τάξη των...» ή μάλλον «αντιπαθής» σε τέτοια συμφραζόμενα). 
Ο «θιγόμενος», σχεδόν πάντα με θιγμένο ύφος και διαρρηγνύοντας τα ιμάτιά του, επιχειρεί να στείλει την μπάλα στην εξέδρα δείχνοντας την καμπούρα των θιγόντων (ή κάποιων άλλων, για στραφούν τα βλέμματα μακριά από τη δική του) - αντί να απαντήσει στο συγκεκριμένο ζήτημα με επιχειρήματα και να αναλάβει τις ευθύνες του, προσπαθεί να αποτινάξει από πάνω του την κατηγορία (και τις ευθύνες, βέβαια) ανταποδίδοντας τον ψόγο και δικαιολογώντας το ατόπημά του με το πρόσχημα ότι σε ανάλογη περίπτωση (ή όχι, καθώς σε τέτοιες αντιπαραθέσεις, η λογική εξορίζεται) στο ίδιο ή παρόμοιο ατόπημα είχαν υποπέσει όσοι τον κατηγορούν, τον ίδιο ή την ομάδα στην οποία ανήκει.

Στο σημερινό ηλεδελτίο του Κουίνιον διαβάζω:

*Pots and kettles* 
A word turned up in my newspaper that I thought had outlived its fashionableness, even its utility: *whataboutery*, but it turns out to have significant currency still. It’s associated particularly with the Troubles in Northern Ireland. Bitter arguments by one side about terrorism were often countered, not by reasoned argument, but by accusations of similar atrocities by the other. In 2000, _The Scotsman_ attributed the coinage to the former West Belfast MP Gerry Fitt, and gave this example: “Aye, the IRA might be bad, but what about ...”. That makes clear it’s what about turned into a noun. The _Belfast Telegraph_ used it on 29 September: “Both sides are steeped in historical ‘whataboutery’ and they cannot see the historical woods for the modern trees.” A less contentious form was known in the nineteenth century: _whatabouts_, which was a pun on _whereabouts_. One’s whatabouts were one’s activities, doings or occupations, in British English what one was about.

Προφανώς ο τίτλος Pots and kettles αναφέρεται στη γνωστή φράση the pot calling the kettle black, το δικό μας «είπε ο γάιδαρος τον πετεινό κεφάλα». 






_Punch,_ 1904. 

Ανοίγω το OED όπου βρίσκω:
*whatabout(s)* rare. (ˈhwɒtəbaʊt(s), [f. what pron., after whereabout(s.] 

What one is about; doings, occupations. 

1830 Southey _Lett. _(1856) IV. 170 Then you might know of all my‥whatabouts and whereabouts from Henry Taylor. 1841 N. Hawthorne in _N. H. & Wife_ (1885) I. 227, I bethink me that you may have no objections to hear something of my whereabout and whatabout. 1868 Eliz. Prentiss _Life & Lett._ (1882) 244, I was right glad‥to learn of your whereabouts and whatabouts.

Κάνω μια μικρή βόλτα στη Wikipedia και βρίσκω μερικά σχετικά λήμματα:

*Tu quoque* ( /tuːˈkwoʊkwiː/), (Latin for "you, too" or "you, also") or the _*appeal to hypocrisy*_, is a logical fallacy that attempts to discredit the opponent's position by asserting the opponent's failure to act consistently in accordance with that position; it attempts to show that a criticism or objection applies equally to the person making it. This dismisses someone's point of view based on criticism of the person's inconsistency, and not the position presented, whereas a person's inconsistency should not discredit their position. Thus, it is a form of the _ad hominem_ argument. To clarify, although the person being attacked might indeed be acting inconsistently or hypocritically, this does not invalidate their argument.
...

*Whataboutism* is a propaganda tactic originally used by the Soviet Union in its dealings with the Western world during the Cold War. The tactic was used when criticisms were leveled at the Soviet Union, wherein the response would be "What about..." followed by the naming of an event in the Western world loosely similar to the original item of criticism.
...

*"And you are lynching Negroes"* (Russian: _А у вас негров линчуют_, translit. _A u vas negrov linchuyut;_ "but at your place Negroes are being lynched") is an anecdotal counter-argument phrase, which epitomizes the _tu quoque_ arguments used by the Soviet Union in response to allegations that it had violated human rights. The phrase refers to the racial discrimination and lynching in the United States.

The use of the phrase as a reference to demagoguery and hypocrisy is traced to a Russian political joke, about a dispute between an American and a Soviet man. There were numerous versions of the quip. In a 1962 version, an American and a Soviet car salesman argue which country makes better cars. Finally, the American asks: "How many decades does it take an average Soviet man to earn enough money to buy a Soviet car?" After a thoughtful pause, the Soviet replies: "And you are lynching Negroes!"
...
(το γνωστό «Κι εσείς βασανίζετε τους μαύρους»)

Τα κοιτάζω, σκέφτομαι διάφορα, τα παιδεύω λίγο (όχι πολύ, έχει μια υπέροχη λιακάδα αυτό το Σάββατο), αλλά δεν προτείνω τίποτα γιατί περιμένω τις δικές σας προτάσεις. :) 

Nα ονομάσουμε το whataboutery υποτιμητικά όπως του αξίζει, και να το αντιμετωπίζουμε όπως του αξίζει. 

Κι επειδή δεν μπορώ χωρίς το γιουτιουμπάκι μου, σκα από τη Σιγκαπούρη με τους Fishtank, What About You?


----------



## Earion (Nov 10, 2012)

Ναιαλλακιεσείσ-δικη αντίδραση / --δικος ελιγμός / --δικο επιχείρημα.

Ή και χωρίς σίγμα: Ναιαλλακιεσύδικα τερτίπια.


----------



## daeman (Nov 10, 2012)

..
Βολή κατά ριπές: μακιεσυλογία, κιεσυπαραλογισμός, μακιεσεισόφισμα. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 10, 2012)

Το _όμως, εσύ_... θα μπορούσε να δώσει τα άθλια _ομωεσυδικά_ (που θα μπερδεύονται με τα ομο- και τα -ειδικά κλπ.) και τα όχι καλύτερα _εσυομωδικά_ (που θα έχουν παράπλευρη απώλεια την οριστική απώλειας της σωστής ορθογραφίας των συνωμοτικών). Χμμμ...


----------



## bernardina (Nov 10, 2012)

Κιεσεισομωσδισμός, Αλλακαισεισδισμός


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 10, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Αλλακαισεισδισμός


Με λίγη απλοποίηση: Αλλα-κ-εσυ-δισμός, για να μπορούμε και να τσακωνόμαστε αν είναι αυτή η ορθή γραφή ή η αλλα-και-συ-δισμός.


----------



## Themis (Nov 10, 2012)

Σαν πρόχειρη πρώτη αντίδραση, ταλαντεύομαι ανάμεσα σε *πετεινοκεφαλισμό και *υμετεροστόχευση. Και σας ορκίζομαι ότι δεν έχω πιει ούτε μισή ρακή!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 10, 2012)

Themis said:


> Σαν πρόχειρη πρώτη αντίδραση, ταλαντεύομαι ανάμεσα σε *πετεινοκεφαλισμό και *υμετεροστόχευση. Και σας ορκίζομαι ότι δεν έχω πιει ούτε μισή ρακή!


Ναι, αλλά δώσε και ετυμολογική ανάλυση, πλζ. Εκείνη η υμετεροστόχευση μήπως μπορεί να γίνει _ετεροστόχευση_ ή αλλοτριοστόχευση, π.χ.;


----------



## Themis (Nov 10, 2012)

Δεν νομίζω, γιατί αυτά είναι πολύ ευρύτερα. Η λογική μου είναι ότι ο αντιλέγων στοχεύει τα "υμέτερα", τα δικά σου (ή δικά σας) πεπραγμένα - "ναι, αλλά εσείς...". Όχι απλώς ότι στοχεύει μακριά απ' την ταμπακιέρα.
Απ' την άλλη, ο *πετεινοκεφαλισμός δεν αντιστοιχεί αρκετά στο whataboutery, αλλά θα μπορούσε να το αποδώσει μια χαρά από τη σκοπιά εκείνου που το επικρίνει, π.χ. "Του έθεσα αυτό το ζήτημα κι εκείνος απάντησε με πετεινοκεφαλισμούς". Δεν θα ήταν άμεσα κατανοητό;
Το βασικό πρόβλημα είναι ότι οι κατασκευές που θέλουν να θυμίζουν άμεσα στο αγγλικό και ξεκινάνε με τα πιο βατά υλικά καταλήγουν να γίνονται εντελώς απρόσιτες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 10, 2012)

Η λογική του Θέμη (δεν χρειάζεται να μεταφράζουμε τα πάντα, ας δημιουργήσουμε κάτι δικό μας) και το ξανακοίταγμα των ήδη προταθέντων, π.χ. αυτού εδώ:


Earion said:


> Ναιαλλακιεσείσ [...]


με κάνει να αναρωτιέμαι πώς μας ξέφυγε αυτό που είναι ήδη μπροστά στα μάτια μας:

Ναιαλλακιεσείες > Ναιαλλακιεσύ > Ναλλακιεσύ > Ναιαλλακίες

_Εγώ σου μιλάω σοβαρά κι εσύ το γυρνάς στις ναιαλλακίες!_


----------



## Themis (Nov 10, 2012)

Πολύ ωραίος σχηματισμός οι _ναιαλλακίες_. Τούτου δοθέντος, ας δούμε όμως κιόλας ότι δεν αποδίδει την ειδική χροιά που θέλουμε, είναι ευρύτερο. Νομίζω ότι ο καθένας θα έτεινε να το (παρ)ετυμολογήσει από το "Ναι, αλλά..."+"μαλακίες". Αυτό δεν σημαίνει βέβαια ότι δεν μπορούμε να αποδώσουμε κάτι με ένα υπερώνυμο, δεν θα ήταν η πρώτη φορά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 10, 2012)

Χμμμ, και χάρηκα για την προσφορά μου στον αγώνα για τη συμπλήρωση των 5 εκατομμυρίων (λέξεων, όχι ευρώ). Η ένσταση είναι ισχυρή αλλά δεν θέλω να χάσω και εντελώς τη μακρινή αναφορά στις μαλακίες. Τι θα λέγατε και για τις _ναιαλλαξιές_;


----------



## bernardina (Nov 10, 2012)

Το _ναιαλακία/ες _είναι άκρως επιτυχημένο και το θεωρώ απειροελάχιστη deviation από τη γουαταμπάτερι, αν σκεφτεί κανείς ότι στην ουσία το δεύτερο συνθετικό που υποκρύπτεται δεν είναι καθόλου άσχετο. Ακόμα κι αν δεν την κρατήσουμε ως μετάφρασή της, προτείνω να την διατηρήσουμε on its own merit.


----------



## Themis (Nov 10, 2012)

Σωστή η παρατήρηση της Μπέρνι, αλλά κι εγώ έτσι το εννοούσα. Για την ακρίβεια, μου αρέσει πολύ που εκ των πραγμάτων υπονοείται εκείνο το "μαλακίες". Γουστάρω τη νοηματική σαφήνεια. Η μικροένστασή μου ήταν ότι δεν φαίνεται το ειδικό στοιχείο που φαίνεται να χαρακτηρίζει το whataboutery: ότι δηλαδή δεν είναι απλώς μετάθεση του ζητήματος, αλλά μετάθεση στα πεπραγμένα του συνομιλητή (εκείνο το "αλλά κι εσείς..."). Συμπερασματικά, όχι μόνο μου φαίνεται ότι δικαίως φτάνουμε τις 5.000.001 λέξεις χάρη στις άοκνες προσπάθειες του εθνοφιλούς Δόκτορος, αλλά επίσης ότι αποτελεί μέχρι στιγμής την καλύτερη απόδοση _και_ για το whataboutery. Λίγο ευρύτερο, αλλά πολύ κοντά.


----------



## daeman (Nov 10, 2012)

...
Ρηματίζω: ναιαλλακίζονται, θα ναιαλλακιστούν, ναιαλλακίζονταν, ναιαλλακίστηκαν, έχουν ναιαλλακιστεί, είχαν ναιαλλακιστεί, 
οι ναιαλλακισμένοι, αλλά δεν μασάμε, φτάνουν πια οι ναιμεναλεκισμοί και οι ναιαλλακίες!


----------



## daeman (Jun 18, 2018)

...
*ναιμεναλλάς*: 

Ανθρωπότυπος που σε μια κρίσιμη στιγμή λέει «ναι μεν, αλλά».

Δηλαδή όταν κάτι, είτε καλό είτε κακό, είναι πασιφανές και εξαιρετικά σημαντικό, αυτός δεν το αποδέχεται πλήρως ως όφειλε, αλλά από τη μια συγκατατίθεται στην διαπίστωσή του, ενώ από την άλλη διατηρεί επιφυλάξεις, με τις οποίες συνήθως εμμένει στην προηγούμενη ιδεολογική του θέση, που εντέλει δεν συγκλονίστηκε, όπως θεωρείται ότι έπρεπε, από το συνταρακτικό γεγονός. Ο _ναιμεναλλάς_ είναι συνήθως ένας δυσκίνητος άνθρωπος που δεν έχει την δυνατότητα να αλλάξει όταν συμβαίνουν καινοφανή γεγονότα, που ανατρέπουν τα πιστεύω του. Ο _ναιμεναλλάς_ δεν «χαίρει μετά χαιρόντων», ούτε «κλαίει μετά κλαιόντων». Δηλαδή και όταν συμβαίνει κάτι πάρα πολύ καλό, αρνείται να το χαρεί, για να μη φάει ήττα από τον σταλεγάκια. Και όταν συμβαίνει κάτι το σκανδαλωδώς κακό, βλέπει και τις καλές πτυχές του. Οι _ναιμεναλλάδες_ είναι συχνά νοικοκυραίοι και καναπεδάκηδες, που αρνούνται να χάσουν την υλική και πνευματική βολή τους. Αλλά ενίοτε είναι και σκληρυμένοι ιδεολόγοι, που δεν θέλουν να χάσουν την ασφάλεια της ιδεολογικής τους θωράκισης.
[slang.gr]

«ναιμεναλλάδες»: 50 γκουγκλιές
«ναιμεναλλαδισμός»: 11 γκουγκλιές


----------



## skol (Mar 20, 2022)

Και ένα τερατάκι: ΝαιΑλλάΓια
(μου άρεσε ο τόνος στο -λά, η προφορά θυμίζει «Νέα Πλάγια»)


----------



## nickel (Mar 21, 2022)

skol said:


> η προφορά θυμίζει «Νέα Πλάγια»


Εμένα πάλι, που δεν σκαμπάζω από Χαλκιδική, μου θύμισε Vamos a la playa...


----------

